# End table from reclaimed wood pallets



## wolflax44 (Dec 21, 2012)

All the wood used in this project is from reclaimed pallet wood, poplar, oak and maple. It's just plain fun to discover the treasure one finds when the wood is finished.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Fantastivc Beautiful in its own way. Nice symetry. What finishing technique and materials, Please.


----------

